# My racecar



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra SE-R NASA Cup Car.

HotShot stainless header, HotShot Cold Air Intake, JWT S3 Cams, JWT ECU, Ground Control Advance Design Shocks, HigSpeed Lower Control Arm Brace, full Energy Suspension bushings/motor mounts, Random Thoughts Racing Power Steering elimination kit, S/T front sway bar, Nord rear sway bar, Raxle Axles, custom Xenon front air dam/belly pan, and more.

www.nasaproracing.com
www.monkey-r.com
www.trackracers.com/series

Tom


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice! It's still street legal isn't it? How difficult is it driving around with no power steering (not on the track)? I was thinking of getting rid of mine, but I'm worried about the pita it could be for daily driving.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whoa it looks like a BEAST!! What were u runnning???


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

No power steering isn't an issue until you're in a parking lot and you try to "whip" into a parking spot and you've forgotten you don't have power steering. The number of turns is the same lock to lock, but the effort is much higher at low speeds.

MP2050, what do you mean by "what were u running"? It's a road race car, not a drag car. If set up for drag, I'd imagine this to be a mid to low 14 second car (145 at the wheels, less than 2200 pounds). 

I still drive the car on the street 

Tom


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's what I figured as far as the loss of power steering. I'm just trying to get something organized in my head as to what I want to change in my car this summer to get it ready for solo I or some other kind of road racing next season. I won't have that kind of power though, but I'll take what I can get while I'm in college, and it's really just for fun. Do you still have all of your interior? A/C and cruise, etc? I was planning on taking out my carpet and the tar stuff underneath sometime this month before I get my cage put in. I'm just looking for anything to bring the weight down to make up for the lack of power, I'm even going to lose a few pounds myself if I can


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*Empty*

My car is *fully* gutted. Check out www.monkey-r.com/tom for pics.

Tom


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Sooooooooooooo cool!!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

VERY NICE 
i have no Power Stering  dumb E model *lol* but when i slap a DE-T it wont be so dumb

very nice car though


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks NiN_00. That "dumb old E model" will be a great sleeper once the DET is in it. The power steering rack in the E's has a different ratio, so it's easier to turn, but it's more turns lock to lock. I was considering getting that rack, but mine is bearable (until I need to parallel park).

Tom


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

awesome car, and if u race someone and loose you can always blind their ass with those nice fogs hehehehe but that is only if you loose lol
this car looks very sporty....


----------

